# Cambridge Military Hospital – Aldershot – Sept 2016



## mockney reject (Nov 20, 2016)

The history


This has been done on here many times so I’ll be brief

The Cambridge Military Hospital was built by Messrs Martin Wells and Co. of Aldershot. 
It was named after Prince George, Duke of Cambridge and opened on 18 July 1879.

In the First World War the Hospital was the first base hospital to receive casualties directly from the Western Front. Cambridge Hospital was also the first place where plastic surgery was performed in the British Empire. 

After the Second World War, with the decline in importance of Britain's military commitments, civilians were admitted to the hospital. It pioneered the supply of portable operating theatres and supplies for frontline duties. The hospital also contained the Army Chest Unit. It was closed on 2 February 1996 due to the high cost of running the old building as well as the discovery of asbestos in the walls.

The Explore

Having failed here a few years back and met a full on nasty security guy I never ventured back.

But while I was in this neck of the woods recently I decided to go have a look, I went with a non-member and actually had a bit of success 

We managed to get into the main building and had a good three hours in there before exciting and meeting an ever so polite security man, who asked us to please leave as he knew we were in there and we might get in trouble. Shockingly the security guys have never seen inside, what a waste!!!

I must admit our main aim was to get up the clock tower, but the rest of the inside was pretty cool too. I loved the old signage and notes painted on the walls. I noticed if you looked closed you could see older signs painted underneath. 

I can only imagine that in its heyday CMH was stunning inside and out. 

We eventually made our way to the clock tower and snapped a few pics and checked out the awesome mechanism to run all four clock faces

Hope you like the pics


----------



## Gromr (Nov 20, 2016)

Some lovely peeling paint here. Very nice! Liking those long corridor shots too. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Nov 20, 2016)

Nice shots, especially the ones from the round window. I see that as the paint peels the original lettering is beginning to appear.


----------



## jsp77 (Nov 21, 2016)

Cracking report monkey reject, wouldn't mind a look myself sometime.


----------



## smiler (Nov 21, 2016)

That is really good MR, you got some outstanding pics, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 22, 2016)

Amazing set! Thanks for sharing


----------



## mookster (Nov 22, 2016)

Great stuff, almost makes me want to venture back myself as like you I scratched it off my list a good number of years back...

Any signs of the supposed CCTV/alarms along the main corridor?


----------



## HughieD (Nov 22, 2016)

Stunning place and ace pictures Mockney.


----------



## Brewtal (Nov 24, 2016)

Nice to see pics of this place again. I'm not far from here but the one time I chanced it I had a run in will a ball bag when I wasn't even close enough to be an annoyance, so left quickly. It was a good while ago, I wonder if it was the same one? Great pics as always. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mockney reject (Nov 27, 2016)

Thanks guys 

Alarm wise there is a camera and alarm in the main corridor but we just ignored it lol


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Nov 28, 2016)

That's a cracking report man, the clock, the round window shots! Beauties!


----------

